# 2.0L aba counterflow megasquirt dyno



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

The dyno was done on a Mustang dyno which im told read ~10% lower than other dynos. Even if it reads low I came out happy.








105whp 138lb/ft tq
4th gear pull on a 9Q trans (ratio is .909)
Recap on my specs
OBD1 2.0L ABA
Stock head
Ti retainers and lightened lifters
TT 276 cam with adjustable gear at 3deg advance.
9Q trans 
Full TT exhaust with hi flo cat and dynomaxxx muffler.
The numbers are about what I expected. I think I will move the cam back to 0 to shift the TQ out. I have a oversized valve ported head and intake manifold in the works. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















comments? advice?

Fuel Table









Spark Table










_Modified by Fox-N-It at 6:19 PM 5-1-2007_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: 2.0L aba counterflow megasquirt dyno (Fox-N-It)*

Those are really good torque figures!
I think leaning out to around 13 or so would gain you a percentage or two...
What does your advance curve look like?


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: 2.0L aba counterflow megasquirt dyno (Peter Tong)*

Pretty nice. Just curious though, why does it stop at 5200 rpm, peak hp for that configuration should be up around 5800-6000 rpm.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Honestly im not really sure. 
I though it was a bit low myself. 
I'll pull my timing map off the MS and post it up soon.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

i vote add fuel and check your timing.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

yeah, you can get more horsies with higher revs.. 105 seems low. but that may just be timing... That's why MS is so nice. You can fiddle.....








If it is a little low, then 105 is not bad. Stockers run about 90-ish or so... 
Try to dyno it on a dynojet, since that seems to be the common one used, and most people will have a base of reference. Thanks for the info..
Dyno again once you have done mroe fiddling with timing and fueling..


----------



## Al Fresco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (fast84gti)*

None the less. Thats great tq.#'s. Good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Torque looks great but HP looks a little low.







I just dynoed my Digi 1.8 counterflow at 98hp and 105tq with a 270 Autotech cam and roughly the same exhaust mods. My VE table was way fat on the top end so it has been adjusted since.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Fuel and Spark Table added.

_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_Torque looks great but HP looks a little low.







I just dynoed my Digi 1.8 counterflow at 98hp and 105tq with a 270 Autotech cam and roughly the same exhaust mods. My VE table was way fat on the top end so it has been adjusted since.

What kind of dyno was it?


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Mustang also.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

I have a feeling setting my cam timing back to 0 will trade some lower Tq off for higher rpm HP. I'm gonna mess with it more this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Very very conservative ignition timing... you could probably do with another 4+ degrees starting from just after torque peak at 100kpa... i would guess that your power should pick up with the extra lead... hope this helps... Peter



_Modified by Peter Tong at 10:03 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## vwdude89 (Mar 11, 2006)

You have alot of torque at 4350 RPMs.


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

I set the cam back to 0 and she rev's quite a bit higher now. Not too much of a sacrafice in torque and definitely more up top on the butt dyno.
I also added a few degreese at WOT and it feels pretty good and no pinging in 90deg F temps.
I spent a chunk of my day leaning out the cruise to see what kind of MPG I can pull now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 2.0L aba counterflow megasquirt dyno (Fox-N-It)*

whatup torque http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_
I spent a chunk of my day leaning out the cruise to see what kind of MPG I can pull now.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I am interested in what you come up with.


----------



## Lankyleo (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (chickenfriend)*

can u post the afr targets table that matches the fuel and ign maps?


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm running right now with no O2 correction.


----------



## Lankyleo (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

oooo, i had some free time and made a fresh msq with ur timing map, only thing i really changed on it was adding a bit more timing on the high kpa top end, aside from stretchign it to over 7k. Gonna see what kinda mpg i get with it now


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

MPG is more in the Fuel side. 
I've since added some timing to the top of the map posted and tuned the cruise section on the highway to a ~16.5:1 afr.
I'm waiting for my current tank to run out to see what kind of numbers I get.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lankyleo (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fox-N-It* »_MPG is more in the Fuel side. 
I've since added some timing to the top of the map posted and tuned the cruise section on the highway to a ~16.5:1 afr.
I'm waiting for my current tank to run out to see what kind of numbers I get.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

nice, keep us posted, if the leaner cruise works out well i'd love to steal the map


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (Lankyleo)*

That seems odd. But that is wonderful torque, good luck!


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.0L aba counterflow megasquirt dyno (Fox-N-It)*

HOLY CRAP!!!
THATS A LOT OF TORQUE!!!!!!!!
mine only Dyno'ed with 113lbs with 97whp.
Good job man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Does it say you redline at 5200rpms???


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

I did. After playing with the cam timing im redline'ing at ~6k
It is a stock head.


----------



## salteatervw (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Nice, mine redlines at 6200, cause the guy that tuned my car set the rev limiter to that. 
Im definitely gonna do valve springs and a cam gear to go with this stupid cam that I dont know what the degree is.


_Modified by salteatervw at 10:10 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (salteatervw)*

You running a wide or narrowband 02?


----------



## rice (Jul 19, 2006)

LC-1 Wideband


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (rice)*

Reasoning behind not using 02 correction?


----------



## rice (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rice at 8:21 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## Fox-N-It (Jul 23, 2003)

True uncorrected AFR's. My plan was to run no O2 eventually.
My MS will be trans planted soon though. My fox is getting cut up and i've gotten an 83 audi CGT.


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Fox-N-It)*

Not making the power on the high end because he said he advanced his timing.


----------

